# Glock 42



## Cowtown (Oct 3, 2009)

Anyone get this new little single stack .380?


----------



## freezeland (Nov 1, 2012)

No, but I have three other Glocks and have never had a problem with any of em.


----------



## Cowtown (Oct 3, 2009)

Me too. Looking for a new CCW.

I have a SA XD-9 that I love so thinking about the XDS9. Looking at the Kahr PM9/CW9 and also the P380/CW380. Also thinking about the Sig P938.\

Any comments on any of these would be appreciated!


----------



## freezeland (Nov 1, 2012)

That new Glock would probably be a good choice then


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

Cowtown said:


> Me too. Looking for a new CCW.
> 
> I have a SA XD-9 that I love so thinking about the XDS9. Looking at the Kahr PM9/CW9 and also the P380/CW380. Also thinking about the Sig P938.\
> 
> Any comments on any of these would be appreciated!


Never been a Glock fan.. Don't fit me well. I do like the LC9 as a carry piece. My wife and I both own one.. Wonderful gun in a pocket sleeve. Shot the Kahr and it is nice, but for the money would go LC9. Would never go 380. Ammo costs too much and as they always say, " friends never let friends carry a 380"  Am really interested in a Sig small frame .45, but that will have to wait till I pay off the tranny rebuild.


----------



## Buck Mann (Apr 16, 2003)

I have a Kahr PM9 (which I really like), Glock 26 and Kel-Tec PF9. However, by far, my favorite carry gun is my Rohrbaugh R9 which is a true pocket 9mm. It is an extremely solid pistol and reminds me of the early Seecamps.

Buck


----------



## Cowtown (Oct 3, 2009)

I've shot the LC9 and it kicks like a mule. While I don't mind that and may end up going that way, wanted to ask around and test some other guns.. I have another glock but liked the 42 b/c it was a little bigger so might absorb some of the kick. On the contrary, if it's the same size as a pocket 9, why not get a 9! Next year they'll probably release the pocket 9 everyone was hoping the 42 would be.

I've been intrigued by the Kahr's for awhile and may go that route...but I LOVE my Springfield Armory 9. It's too big to CCW (in my opinion) so I want to check out the XD subcompact 9.

So many choices, I may just have to get them all! lol


----------



## GaryJ (Jan 1, 2013)

I have the LC9 and my son in law has the Kahr. Both are fine. I am not worried about the kick as CCW. I hope I never have to use it but I expect if I do I will never remember the kick.


----------



## Cowtown (Oct 3, 2009)

I totally agree Gary. None of the pocket pistols are really fun to shoot.


----------



## Chris Thiry (Jan 26, 2005)

I have the Springfield XDS.45 and like it very much. It is very nice to shoot does not have a lot of muzzle whip in my opinion. I carry it in a Crossbreed holster which I would recommend. I have not shot the XDS.9 but I would assume it would be a good choice. 

I have the Glock 42 on order for my wife but have not gott'n it yet. 

Chris


----------



## Cowtown (Oct 3, 2009)

Chris Thiry said:


> I have the Springfield XDS.45 and like it very much. It is very nice to shoot does not have a lot of muzzle whip in my opinion. I carry it in a Crossbreed holster which I would recommend. I have not shot the XDS.9 but I would assume it would be a good choice.
> 
> I have the Glock 42 on order for my wife but have not gott'n it yet.
> 
> Chris


Thanks Chris...I like that holster a lot!

Let me know what y'alls thoughts are on the Glock 42. Have you seen the Glock 41?


----------



## uplandwaterdog (Apr 23, 2013)

Friend has the Glock 42, shoots really well for a CCW and about same size as sig 238 but smaller than the 938. At 10yards, it shot 8 out of 10 shots touching either other, the other 2 not far from the 8-shot group with ball ammo. The Kahr are fine, I do not care for their trigger pull. The Sig 238 shoots well also but my Personal preference i would not carry a single action pistol for a CCW. Have not seen/handle a Glock 41 yet.


----------



## Oldhamhunter (Jan 6, 2014)

I'm waiting for a single stack Glock 9mm.


----------



## Cowtown (Oct 3, 2009)

uplandwaterdog said:


> Friend has the Glock 42, shoots really well for a CCW and about same size as sig 238 but smaller than the 938. At 10yards, it shot 8 out of 10 shots touching either other, the other 2 not far from the 8-shot group with ball ammo. The Kahr are fine, I do not care for their trigger pull. The Sig 238 shoots well also but my Personal preference i would not carry a single action pistol for a CCW. Have not seen/handle a Glock 41 yet.


Thanks upland! I wasn't aware the Sigs were SAO. That helps narrow it down. Need to go hold them and shoot them. Kinda leaning to the Glock 42.


----------



## augunner (Jan 5, 2014)

I've been hearing of some issues with the new 42. I carry a Glock 23 usually. Or I have a Smith and Wesson M&P Shield for when I can't conceal the 23. I don't really care for the .380s. They just seem like a little less gun than I'd like to bank on for protection.


----------



## dale sweeney (Sep 25, 2007)

I carry a diamondback 9 mm .It is very similar to a glock very light and easy to conceal.I have to qualify every year. After 50 rounds it starts to hurt your hand a little,but I always shoot in the high 90,s.The weight and concealibility are well worth the kick. The gun is for carry and not sport shooting.


----------



## ks_hunting (Dec 10, 2013)

Cowtown said:


> I totally agree Gary. None of the pocket pistols are really fun to shoot.


Completely agree. I've shot several of them and I'm always done after 2-3 magazines. 

My EDC weapon now is a Glock 26. I call it the compromise gun because you can carry and conceal easily, shoot it affordably and comfortably all day. 

However, I would like to get my hands on a G42 to see how it shoots.


----------



## DDay (May 14, 2014)

Dealers in my state can't sell glocks legally. The AG doesn't deem them a safe product for regular folks (many cops have them though.)


----------

